# Timberland Renault Master



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Timberland's website doesn't show it but they have one and it will be tested in one of the 'monthlys' ( October Which Motorcaravan I think ) in comparison with an Adria Van M ....... what a missed opportunity! why not include the IH Renault as well. I expect the Timberland will be right in the IH price bracket.

Harvey


----------

